# Boys and peeing: unzip or just pull them down?



## dot2dot (Nov 14, 2003)

And when do you transition from one to the other? Ds pulls his pants down to about his knees and I never thought anything of it until we were with a boy the same age who was very proud of his newfound skill to be discreet and just undo the front. It got me thinking, when do you teach that? Ds doesn't want to try, but it seems to make sense at some point, especially in a public men's room with Daddy, etc... I didn't know who else to ask this question so I thought I would throw it out here!


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm the wrong person to answer, my almost 11 yr old, still feels the need to take off all his clothes to #2!!

When we were less than 15 minutes to bus arrival this AM, I pleaded with him to leave his shirt and tie on when he told me he had to go and to not take off his shoes and pants!







:

I'll have to ask him if he drops or unzips to pee.


----------



## levar (Jan 28, 2002)

Not there yet either, Age 7. In the last year or so I noticed IF he has a zipper that is really easy he will sometimes use it. Maybe 1 out of 10? Not sure why. I do know that he doesnt use a zipper most times because he cant get the zipper zipped back up on his own.

He also, FYI, doesnt use the opening in his underwear either. But he only pulls them down far-enough and not in back, etc.

I've asked hubby about this. He is 'in charge' of the boy bathroom stuff. I leave it at that for now.


----------



## ColwynsMommy (Aug 2, 2004)

No idea, but I can't wait for this. I get so sick of Colwyn dropping his pants at the park to pee. It'd be so much more discreet if he just went up to a tree or bush and unzipped.







But he's very slim, so his pants are loose.. it's much easier to just pull them down. Also.. his pants seem so bulky that I'd worry about him getting pee all over himself.

He also has no clue that there's a hole in the front of his undies.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My boys just pull them down from the top, but not in the back, and certainly not down to the knees. Just enough to pull their penis over the top.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

My 7 year old also just pulls the front of his pants down enough to get his penis out over the top.


----------



## Lingmom (Apr 10, 2007)

: I have two girls and no husband so I've always wondered about how that works with little boys. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

My ds recently learned how to be more discrete and will do so if he at a park. Otherwise, everything is down to his knees usually well before getting to the bathroom.


----------



## skj474 (Jul 19, 2002)

ds (6) pulls his pant's/underwear down in the front just enough to get it out, that is when he stands.....at home he still prefers to sit and pee


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Mine just yanks them down, regardless of snaps or zippers.


----------



## GinaRae (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hottmama* 
My boys just pull them down from the top, but not in the back, and certainly not down to the knees. Just enough to pull their penis over the top.

This is what my boys do too. I don't quite know who "taught" them - never thought about it! I know they all dropped their pants to their ankles early on, but by Kindergarten learned to just pull the top down.

I'd say it's easier if they have someone to mimic. What if dad tries to show them?

Also, we talked about this on another forum. They will learn to pee standing up no prob. But if you want a bathroom that doesn't get covered in pee, have them sit down at home and tuck! I'm lucky my kids have great aim so I don't mind them standing up. But oh boy when I find someone's been sloppy, I get really upset. YUCK!


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

Am I the only one who's somewhat boggled that people let their boys just pee at will in the park? If they're young enough to get away with it, they're young enough to go to the restroom with Mommy.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtiger* 
Am I the only one who's somewhat boggled that people let their boys just pee at will in the park? If they're young enough to get away with it, they're young enough to go to the restroom with Mommy.

The bathrooms at our parks are locked and require a key-card to open. We've been caught at the park without our key-card a couple of times. If there are other mamas there, I'll ask to borrow one of theirs, but I have let DS pee in the bushes on occasion if we're the only ones there. I don't see it as being any grosser than dogs peeing in the bushes.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

I think most MEN just pull down from the top, in fact I don't know any who use the zipper (it was a topic of conversation in the past) and no guy ever uses the fly in their underwear either, especially the briefs.


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snoopy5386* 
I think most MEN just pull down from the top, in fact I don't know any who use the zipper (it was a topic of conversation in the past) and no guy ever uses the fly in their underwear either, especially the briefs.

ITA. I've never had a boyfriend use the flap in the underwear - they just pull them down at the top a bit.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtiger* 
Am I the only one who's somewhat boggled that people let their boys just pee at will in the park? If they're young enough to get away with it, they're young enough to go to the restroom with Mommy.

Our park does not have restrooms. It's a 10 min walk home. I don't let him pee just anywhere. I make him go off in a corner near the bushes where no one plays. I've also helped my dd go in the bushes at that park. When they're just potty training, they can't always make it home.

Also, there are dogs all over the park too. My philosophy is that human pee is no worse than dog pee!

To answer the OP: ds just pulls them down.


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snoopy5386* 
I think most MEN just pull down from the top, in fact I don't know any who use the zipper (it was a topic of conversation in the past) and no guy ever uses the fly in their underwear either, especially the briefs.

My DH does. He never pulls down unless he's sitting, and if he's doing that then it's going to be a while!!!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

DS still pulls his pants down and sits down on the toilet seat when he needs to pee. He stood up to pee exactly once (at home anyway, he may have done it more than that at school) and then he decided that he preferred to sit.


----------



## dot2dot (Nov 14, 2003)

This is so interesting reading all the responses! Maybe I will have dh try to show him how to just push down his pants in the front for when he is in public places. I am a little worried about him getting pee on his pants that way though... but if many of you say it works out, I will see if we can work in that direction! There has never been any getting him to sit down, though. Luckily, his aim is usually great and he is good at cleaning up any random misses! Oh, the questions I never thought I would ask!


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

My ds is just 5 and pulls his pants down to his knees still. He's 50-50 on standing vs sitting to pee too.


----------



## prairiemommy (Sep 25, 2003)

I honestly don't know. I think my older DS just pull his pants down at the front to go but as for my younger one, I have rarely ever seen him pee. From the time he potty learned, he was so big into having privacy that he will not go if I'm in the room. So no idea. I could ask my older DS as he is the only one the younger one will pee in front of b/c they have "sword fights". Sigh. The land of boys.


----------



## Bellejar (Oct 2, 2005)

My nephew got teased by all the boys at 1st grade when he pulled his pants down. They transitioned at that point. He had always pulled down, my sister was very upset.


----------



## swampangel (Feb 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bellejar* 
My nephew got teased by all the boys at 1st grade when he pulled his pants down. They transitioned at that point. He had always pulled down, my sister was very upset.

That's sad. This would be my only concern with the issue....his getting teased by other kids.

My ds (4 1/2) pulls his pants down to his knees.


----------



## meg-momto2 (Apr 23, 2007)

DS has always peed standing and will only pull down the front far enough so he doesn't pee on his pants. someone else mention this but he also has to strip naked to do #2.


----------



## lsshabir (2 mo ago)

dot2dot said:


> And when do you transition from one to the other? Ds pulls his pants down to about his knees and I never thought anything of it until we were with a boy the same age who was very proud of his newfound skill to be discreet and just undo the front. It got me thinking, when do you teach that? Ds doesn't want to try, but it seems to make sense at some point, especially in a public men's room with Daddy, etc... I didn't know who else to ask this question so I thought I would throw it out here!


 for me, I just use the zip, but it’s different for everyone and they have their own ways of doing it


----------



## lsshabir (2 mo ago)

Miasmamma said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snoopy5386*
> ...


I do


----------



## lsshabir (2 mo ago)

lsshabir said:


> I do


I use the zip too


----------



## jsave (Mar 22, 2011)

So it all in there age I find young boy just pull pants down. Also are 5 year old is so small it hard for him to get it out.


----------



## mamagrey13 (2 mo ago)

Depends on the pants and undies their are wearing I think. some of the pants they own dont have flys and some of the undies flys are too small to fit through.


----------

